# Mac OS X 10.2 are there but...



## erikstonge (Jul 17, 2002)

YES, Mac OS X 10.2 is arrived, I search for the up to date, I need to pay 130$ US because the up to date are only for who have buy a computer from July 17th 2002. When I've buy my iMac, I get the best and I can not get a power mac, because is too expensive. I need to buy Mac OS X because it's too recent to be give with the system. I need to support the slow system, I've buy the Mac OS X 10.1 update 2 time, the fist have no reponse after 1 months, I commanded a other update at the apple store, I've receive them 2 weeks after, and another 1 week, I receive the first command.

Now I need to pay the full new version for I think the last version, because, I have just the minimal graphic card. An iMac DV special Edition can not get it, because you need 16 Mb of vram and this model have only 8.

And don't forget, Apple say that the iMac are supported for a many years, I think it's can be the last version that the iMac can support. (I've them for only 1 years and a half)

Are you agree to re-pay a full price new version?


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll pay it.  I don't really care how much it is, I support Apple 100%.  I think that everyone will be very happy once they get the update because it's so much faster, and everything just "feels" better.


----------



## boi (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm buyin' a new 17" imac. you could say i'm paying $20 for 10.2 or you could say i'm paying $2019 for it ^_^.


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

Upgrade coupons from the immediate previous version of Mac OS X always apply, I believe.  You will get a $30-$50 discount with them when you buy OS X 10.2.  That's usually how Apple does things like this -- hopefully they'll continue to do the same.


----------



## deagle five o (Jul 17, 2002)

i know that I should sag my head, but for the time beeing im going to get a copy from my friend, until i can afford my own copy... now before you start thowing your bottles in my direction , you should know that I'm an unemployed student.... so cut me some damn slack here.


----------



## sukram (Jul 17, 2002)

Can someone please figure out if my coupons for 10.1 are worth anything. 

It would help if apple would post somthing about this.

thanks
sukram


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

I voted no, because I'm unhappy with paying for it, but I'll still buy it


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 17, 2002)

erikstonge, dont worry about your graphics card

the specs they give are not required to use jaguar, just to take full advantage of quartz extreme. 10.2 will still be supported, and faster, for those of us with only 8mb


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2002)

For me, I'll be happy to do it.  If I ever need to reinstall, I won't have to go 10.0-10.1-10.2, but straight to 10.2.    Kinda stinks that we have to pay a bit of a steep price for it, but I need to stay up to date.  =\


----------



## evildan (Jul 17, 2002)

Apple has to charge for their products...

Of course I have issues with offering something free then charging for it. (ahh iTools).

I don't think Apple could get away with not charging for this as a full release. If you look at it from the point of view of someone who has been on X since beta, it is getting kind of expensive to keep up. But no one has to buy Jaguar at all. It's not a requirement. OSX appz will run fine on 10.1.5. Jaguar is an optional buy.

I am reminding myself of that as I look at the amount of money I've already invested. I have to decide for myself if having Jaguar is going to be worth the extra money.

Of course this could become a non-issue with me since I am thinking about buying another Mac which will no doubt come with Jaguar. My other machines will just have to suffer on 10.1.5, since they are mainly G3's anyway.


----------



## uoba (Jul 17, 2002)

that 10.2 Jaguar is what OSX first release should've been though?

Anyway, I'll pay, because there is so much work gone into it, I would like to help keep Apple afloat in appreciation


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *I don't think Apple could get away with not charging for this as a full release. If you look at it from the point of view of someone who has been on X since beta, it is getting kind of expensive to keep up.*



I dunno about you, but I still have only paid $129, and that includes the price of the public beta.

$30 -- public beta
$99 -- OS X 10.0 with public beta discount
$0  -- OS X 10.1 upgrade CD (reburned to make a full CD)

OS X 10.2 is a major upgrade with many new features, and is worth the extra $129.  I don't think it's expensive to keep up.

(By the way, since you're a student, you DO qualify for the educational discount on OS X.  That would bring the price down from $129 to $69.  Expensive?  You decide.)


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2002)

I forgot about the student discount.    But I don't think it will matter since I'm getting it from Voelker Research, my Mac specialty shop...


----------



## metfoo (Jul 17, 2002)

i am an adc member, and adc always sends an update or full vesion. I think its worth the membership price to get several updates within a year, developer tools, a shirt, and whatever else apple throws my way.

If you are a college student, an adc membership is 99.00 usd, so that makes the plan even better. Students, sign up today and support apple and get some free updates


----------



## wtmcgee (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm glad i decided to hold off till after macworld to get a new iMac... now i'm going to get the 17" model, and only pay $20 for 10.2 when it comes out.


----------



## toast (Jul 18, 2002)

Macs are not the cheapest machines... software is not the cheapest either... can't we just get the OS for free ? Or just 'cheap' ? And this using the legal way ? I think I understand most people who'll get X.2 on C*rrch* now.


----------



## Gregita (Jul 20, 2002)

I am with Sim X. I haven't really invested that much in OS X up until now.

10.03 was included on my Mac when I bought it.

I got 10.1 for $19.99 or something like it.

So...overall, even after buying 10.2, I will have only spent $149.00 for all 3.

I'm sorry, but if you can find an OS with 2 major upgrades for that price, I suggest you do it.

I think that all these people wanting everything free are naive and unrealistic.

Maybe Apple should give up selling anything. Spend years innovating...and then set up stores to give out things for free...even Macs.

I can't wait to buy Jaguar for $129.00. It will be worth every penny of it. 

Hey, if all else fails, maybe someone will start a petition asking Apple to lower the price for it.

That is so unrealistic and so funny.

I laugh every night reading these complaints.


----------



## salsa (Jul 22, 2002)

mtmcgee, I only wish I had held out... to get a 17" screen etc. for the new iMac. sigh... (I purchased my SuperDrive iMac mid-May).

As for Jaguar upgrade price, no: I don't think it should be free. I just think there should be fair pricing, on a sliding scale, for various situations. 

Along with the full pricing, I feel that people who purchased new Macs in the past 3 months, or recently purchased OS X, should be given substantial discounts. People who purchased new Macs or OS X in the past 3 to 6 months, should be given somewhat of a discount.

I don't know if this is true, but I have read on other posts that the 3 software coupons I got with my new iMac will not apply to Jaguar. Does anyone know if that is true, or how to check out that rumour?

For those who feel the lack of Jaguar discount pricing is an issue, you may want to sign this (poorly worded, full of typos) petition: *Jaguar upgrade petition*  Maybe someone here will take the initiative to get that petition sounding & looking more professional!


----------



## andymac (Aug 16, 2002)

if 10.2 is gonna to charge us full, what will be the difference between Bill and Steve? maybe it's a little bit cheaper for a upgrade version compared with MS's 3 digit price. but with more and more pressure of making more profits, we'll finally get a annually upgrade with little actual difference but some psychological feeling that you're still in style and against Bill.


----------

